# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشکده اطلاعات تهران

## A.Z

حذف

----------


## Poorya.Mo

سلام

یک جور هایی شرایط گزینش با دانشگاه های افسری شباهت داره !
با این تفاوت که این هفت خان سنگین تری برای ورود داره. و احتمالا کلی مصاحبه و آزمون و .... در پی آن هست

پارسال یک اطلاعیه زده بودند تو مدرسه ما. البته مدرسه ما چون مختص علوم انسانیه من که پرسیدم در موردش یک دبیر گفت مربوط به رشته های ریاضی تجربیه ! حالا برای چی زده بودن نمیدونم !! چون هیچ موقع مشاور یا مدیر هم در مورد این رشته صحبتی نکرد برای ما.
البته به این هم اشاره کردن اون استاد که شما و خانواده محترم حتما باید دستی بر آتش داشته باشید .. به من که کفت اصلا تو یکی فکرشو نکن  :Yahoo (4): 
خوب حتما تحقیقات زیادی انجام میشه تا فامیل درجه 2 و 3 هم بررسی میکنن. بالاخره وزارت اطلاعاته دیگه کارش با اطلاعاته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sami7

*ولی اگرم وارد شدین نونتون تو روغن هست 

کدوم ادم دیدن واسه دولت کار بکنه و اینجور جاها باشه که زندگی  بد و سختی داشته باشه ؟*

----------


## sami7

> در اونش شکی نیست ولی خب در عین حال سختی های خودش رو هم داره!
> بالاخره قراره عضوی از سازمان بشی...الکی نیستش که!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 500


درسته عزیز قرار نیست همه هم نونشون تو روغن باشه !

اینجور جاها اگه رفتی می تونی میلیارد میلیارد پول بلند کنی !

من خودم افسری رفتم می دونم چقدر سخته ورودیش این که بدتره

----------


## likeastatue

اطلاعات :Yahoo (94): 
به نظر من باید استخدامش مثل سپاه باشه مویرگی و از خودشون
البته اون چیزایی که ما میبینیم سیابازیه 
البته اینارو خودم پیش بینی میکنم :Yahoo (50): 
چون خیلیا رو دیدم که از مصاحبه به اونور نرفتن

البته مصاحبشم مصاحبستاا واسه هیجانشم که شده برین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ali.psy

> اطلاعات
> به نظر من باید استخدامش مثل سپاه باشه مویرگی و از خودشون
> البته اون چیزایی که ما میبینیم سیابازیه 
> البته اینارو خودم پیش بینی میکنم
> چون خیلیا رو دیدم که از مصاحبه به اونور نرفتن
> 
> البته مصاحبشم مصاحبستاا واسه هیجانشم که شده برین


اره سپاه خیلی سخته واردش بشی...ولی اطلاعات ظرفیتاش بیشتر...سپاه 60نفر اونم با معارفه و...از کل کشور برای رشته تربیت مربی عقیدتی سیاسی ولی اطلاعات400 نفر با سختی بیشتر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## analooshe

آخه من چرا تگ شدم
من دخترمممممم چمیدونم
ولی خوش به حالتون

----------


## Qazale

[QUOTE=A.z;667697]سلام...
دوستان کسی اطلاعات خاصی در مورد این دانشگاه نداره؟ (به غیر از اطلاعاتی که خود سنجش منتشر کرده!(متن زیر))
نظرتون در مورد این دانشگاه چیه؟ و همینطور نظرتون در مورد رشته هایی مثل امنیت بین الملل و...؟



-2 فارغ التحصيلان دانشكده اطلاعات، پس از اتمام تعهد خدمتي، كارت معافيت از خدمت سربازي دريافت خواهند نمود.

.
 :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (23): 
[QUOTE=Sparr0w;667910]اطلاعات :Yahoo (94): 
به نظر من باید استخدامش مثل سپاه باشه مویرگی و از خودشون
البته اون چیزایی که ما میبینیم سیابازیه 
البته اینارو خودم پیش بینی میکنم :Yahoo (50): 
چون خیلیا رو دیدم که از مصاحبه به اونور نرفتن


من اطلاعاتی در این باره ندارم.ولی پدرم ارتشی بوده....میگه تو چنین مصاحبه هایی اگه بخوای اسم رهبر رو بیاری باید بگی رهبر معظم انقلاب اسلامی حضرت آیت الله خامنه ای رضوان الله تعالی علیه :Yahoo (50): بعد حرفتو بزنی :Yahoo (4): وگرنه رد میشی :Yahoo (20): 


ب هر حال...موفق باشید استارتر :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## moltafet

...

----------


## Ali.psy

> سپاه84نفر؟ یعنی درسال اینقدر نیرو میگیره؟! فکر میکنم شما اشتباه میکنی در این رابطه...سپاه خیلی بیشتر میگیره ولی اطلاعات همون حدودای 400ای که گفتم!


 :Yahoo (94): 

سپاه پاسداراران برای رشته تربیت مربی عقیدتی سیاسی از سه رشته کلا60 نفر میگیره :Yahoo (83):

----------


## x 3

up

----------


## MOHMAD

امسال هم استخدامی داره مثل پارسال؟

----------


## x 3

> امسال هم استخدامی داره مثل پارسال؟


شما پارسال مراحلش رو طي كردين مگه؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> شما پارسال مراحلش رو طي كردين مگه؟


نه

----------


## x 3

> نه


پس از كجا ميدونيد؟

----------


## MOHMAD

> پس از كجا ميدونيد؟


چیو؟

----------


## x 3

> چیو؟


ك پارسال استخدامي داشت؟

----------


## MOHMAD

آخه توی سایتش زده بود پارسال برای استخدامی

----------


## x 3

> آخه توی سایتش زده بود پارسال برای استخدامی


باشه...

----------


## x 3

> آخه توی سایتش زده بود پارسال برای استخدامی


باشه...

----------


## x 3

كسي ميدونه چ مراحلي داره؟رفته؟ي حدودي هم بگه كافيه؟!!

----------


## x 3

> ورود به دانشکده ا. رو میگی؟


اره

----------


## sahar95

فقط پسرا  رو گزینش میکنن متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه...

----------

